# South Texas Bible Conference



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 16, 2019)

I’ll be attending the South Texas Bible Conference in Victoria Texas at the end of this month. James White and Justin Peters are the speakers. Will anyone else be attending? 

https://www.cbcvictoria.org/schedule


----------



## Santos (Mar 17, 2019)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I’ll be attending the South Texas Bible Conference in Victoria Texas at the end of this month. James White and Justin Peters are the speakers. Will anyone else be attending?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbcvictoria.org/schedule


I had no clue that this was happening. I live one hour south of Victoria!!


----------



## Santos (Mar 17, 2019)

I see nothing about the cost of this event on the link. Do you know the cost?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 17, 2019)

Santos said:


> I see nothing about the cost of this event on the link. Do you know the cost?



Yes, it is 20 dollars. Unless you are a pastor, then it is free.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 17, 2019)

Now that I just checked, they are all booked up. It wasn’t advertised all that much. At least you can watch the sessions later. https://www.cbcvictoria.org/pricing

On another note, it’s nice to see another brother from South Texas on here. I’m a bit further south in Harlingen, but in Texas terms, that’s practically around the corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santos (Mar 18, 2019)

My wife told me that she heard about the event a few days ago but it was already booked up then. Thanks for the info though. I didn't think events like this occured so close to home.

And yes I'm glad to find a brother so close to home. I didn't even know that there was a 1689 church in Victoria either. I'm in Rockport. We are praying that God will bring us a reformed church planter.


----------

